
Ask HN: How do you organize and keep track of stuff you've read online? - iovrthoughtthis
I read a lot of online material and it&#x27;s all in tiny snippets. A blog post here, a tweet there, an image or a pdf, 10 minutes of a pod cast.<p>Does anyone keep track of an organize this stuff?
If so how and what do you use?<p>Does anyone share these collections of info with others?
If so, how?
======
cimmanom
I treat 99.9% of what I read online as ephemeral. Browser bookmarks for the
rest.

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
Same for me. But that 0.1% is often gold.

Bookmarks are the obvious tool here but they just aren't very useful. A google
for my history would be pretty great. Maybe grouping together things that came
from similar search sessions.

~~~
cimmanom
What about bookmarks isn't working for you?

~~~
iovrthoughtthis
Honestly, the UI for interacting with them I guess.

Often I want to provide some context to someone about what I've read and it's
way more than a single article. It's a collected across many sessions.

Searching for things I've viewed at a similar time (history more so than
bookmarks but I don't know when I'm going to want to remember something I
read!).

------
jerry40
Evernote could help, it allows you to add tags to a bookmarked article.

------
sharemywin
post it here then mark as a favorite.

